
How to be happy: Stop being positive and just cultivate neutrality - DiabloD3
https://qz.com/991849/stop-being-positive-and-just-cultivate-neutrality-for-existential-cool/
======
eriknstr
Cultivating neutrality is one thing, and has value, but "stop being positive"?
No thanks.

